# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Ground XO

## Ivan Le Fou

Quand une avocate pénaliste se décide à écrire des romans noirs, et qu'elle commet l'affreux crime de dévoiler les dessous du métier d'avocat, j'applaudis des deux poings : non seulement mon expérience lors de la création de Canard PC m'a conduit à porter à cette profession autant de considération qu'à celle de banquier (j'espère que Grand Maître B, à qui je recommande cette lecture, me pardonnera une comparaison particulièrement douloureuse en ces temps de crise financière), mais en prime j'adore regarder sous les robes.
   Hannelore Cayre nous emmène donc au pays des avocats pénalistes lambda, qui chassent les commissions d'office en attendant de trouver mieux, ou qui se répartissent en sous-spécialités ignorant le "politiquement correct" : ceux qui font dans le cul (tapin, proxo, sex shop, etc.) sont différents de ceux qui font dans le chinois (travail clandestin, hygiène, émigration, etc.), le deal, et ainsi de suite. Découpage du Droit en tâches élémentaires, travail à la chaîne, bref c'est le prolétariat des avocats, considérés comme des sous-merdes par leurs confrères plus huppés, ainsi que par eux-mêmes à l'occasion.
   Le héros, maître Christophe Leibowitz, est de ce genre. Après avoir eu de sérieux ennuis dans les romans précédents, pour s'être tellement bien occupé de ses clients truands qu'il s'est retrouvé mêlé à une évasion (tiens, tiens, ça me rappelle un truc récent… cf. la news "Un baveux à deux balles"), il se spécialise dans le "renoi" (selon ses propres termes), ce qui constitue apparemment une niche à part entière : trafic de shit, rébellion, vol de scooter, car-jacking, etc. Le boulot, il n'en manque pas, et le voilà en prime qui hérite des parts détenues par une vieille tante dans une vénérable marque de Cognac.
   J'ai trouvé la description des mœurs du palais de Justice et des relations de Leibowitz avec sa "clientèle" un peu particulière déjà franchement drôles, surtout si l'on goûte comme moi l'humour pince-sans-rire un rien réac. Mais à partir du moment où l'avocat se met à vouloir relancer son cognac (subtilement baptiser "Ground XO") en utilisant le gangsta-rap à la française, j'étais bidonné comme rarement depuis "L'ange et le réservoir de liquide à freins" ou "Midnight Examiner". C'est bien écrit, drôle, méchant, et ça fait parfois penser à du Desproges, tellement ça tape fort et juste. Une vraie réussite.

_"Ground XO", un roman d'Hannelore Cayre, aux éditions Métailié, 8 euros environ._

   P.S. : Je ne serais pas étonné que les scénaristes de la série "Engrenages" (saison 2) aient lu Hannelore Cayre, parce que le parcours de la jeune avocate rousse sans scrupules fait penser à beaucoup de choses décrites dans ses romans.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## atavus

j'ai peut être trouver un truc à lire

----------


## zurgo

Ivan, arrête de fantasmer sur l'avocate de Engrenage !

(même si je te comprends)
(oooh que ouiii
(rhââââ)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ivan, arrête de fantasmer sur l'avocate de Engrenage !


C'est vrai que... Enfin, je veux, dire, si j'étais pas marié, évidemment.

----------


## Trebad

Sur le quotidien de l'avocat, moins drôles mais parfois assez justes, je recommande les Grisham qui ont le défaut d'être un peu légers, mais aussi le Connely "Lincoln Lawyer" (la défense Lincoln (sic) en fr si je me souviens bien) qui est assez juste sur le quotidien d'un baveux à L.A., montrant d'une façon assez rigolote les liens avec les prêteurs de cautions, les journaleux & les cops et plus généralement sur le quotidien du palais. 

C'est plus casual mais un lendemain de cuite c'est relaxant.

----------


## DenisDenis

Dans le registre drole et mechant, j'ai un pote ancien repo man (qui a mal tourné en montant un studio de dev) qui m'a raconté des trucs incroyables. A quand une série ou un livre la dessus?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dans le registre drole et mechant, j'ai un pote ancien repo man (qui a mal tourné en montant un studio de dev) qui m'a raconté des trucs incroyables. A quand une série ou un livre la dessus?


C'est quoi ça donc, un repo man ?

----------


## Pelomar

Je connais les rep man (soldats du 2eme Regiment Etranger de Parachutistes de la Legion Etrangere), mais pas de repo.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Sur le quotidien de l'avocat, moins drôles mais parfois assez justes, je recommande les Grisham qui ont le défaut d'être un peu légers, mais aussi le Connely "Lincoln Lawyer" (la défense Lincoln (sic) en fr si je me souviens bien) qui est assez juste sur le quotidien d'un baveux à L.A., montrant d'une façon assez rigolote les liens avec les prêteurs de cautions, les journaleux & les cops et plus généralement sur le quotidien du palais. 
> C'est plus casual mais un lendemain de cuite c'est relaxant.


Grisham, pour moi, c'est une horreur. Mais Connely c'est très fréquentable et "La défense Lincoln", ça se lit très bien. "Casual", effectivement.
Le truc, c'est que justement, paradoxalement, on a l'impression de mieux connaître le quotidien des avocats américains que celui des confrères français. D'où l'intérêt des livres de Hannelore Cayre.

----------


## Eulmamat

> C'est quoi ça donc, un repo man ?


Je crois que c'est un type qui fait de la récupération d'impayés.

----------


## Lupuss

> Je crois que c'est un type qui fait de la récupération d'impayés.


Toutafé  :;):  Un huissier, si vous voulez.

----------


## Linque

Donc ce livre se passe en France ou aux stéits ? Parce que si c'est avec des morceaux de droit pénal français, je suis intéressé. Si c'est avec des morceaux d' "objection", beaucoup moins.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Donc ce livre se passe en France ou aux stéits ? Parce que si c'est avec des morceaux de droit pénal français, je suis intéressé. Si c'est avec des morceaux d' "objection", beaucoup moins.


M'est avis que la réponse à cette question se trouve dans la niouze, et même probablement plusieurs fois  ::P:

----------


## Halfsup

Excellent bouquin que tu m'as fait découvrir Ivan Le Fou, étant étudiant en droit j'ai pu saisir (je pense) la majorité des référénces juridiques, vraiment tordant, j'ai adoré et me suis tapé la trilogie (qui commence avec commis d'office)  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Excellent bouquin que tu m'as fait découvrir Ivan Le Fou, étant étudiant en droit j'ai pu saisir (je pense) la majorité des référénces juridiques, vraiment tordant, j'ai adoré et me suis tapé la trilogie (qui commence avec commis d'office)


Bienvenue !

----------


## Alex[TTH]

Bon, alors pour ceusses qui auraient envie de lire "Ground XO", je ne peux que chaudement recommander de lire "Commis d'Office" en premier. C'est le premier livre de l'auteur, et pour un coup d'essai, c'est un coup de maitre (polom plom pishhhh). Le deux livres écrits ensuite, tableaux de maitre et GXO, ne font que baisser en intensité et en qualité.

alors que "Commis d'Office" reste un roman nerveux, sec, avec un anti-héros mi-beau salaud, mi-sympathique (à la limite du hard boiled). Même si l'intrigue est traitée sans chichis, c'est foutrement bien écrit, ça sent le vécu, le bruit des GAV et l'odeur du Quick en face de fleury-mérogis.

Mon autre avocat est Christophe Leibowitz-Berthier.

----------


## Adix0top

oui

----------

